# Punnett Companion



## Crazy8 (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=161972651302


----------



## ReVo (Feb 10, 2016)

Hopefully your "companion" weighs close to the same as you do. Otherwise you may need ballast. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kermit (Feb 10, 2016)

Actually you don't need equal weight. The wheels act as a gyroscope and will level the bike out. I've seen a man with a 10- year old ride together..


----------



## bombollis (Feb 10, 2016)

Coolest thing I've seen in a long time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

